# Heating



## 108672 (Dec 9, 2007)

Hi 

I have just picked up my Superbrigg from my supplying dealer having had it back for a few bits and pieces.

I am not sure if I have a problem with my heating system and the dealer themself are not sure.

I have both the Gas and Electric heat option in my MH, the question I have is if you switch on the heating using electric switch, nothing happens,
until you switch on the gas control as well.

Is this right? If anyone has a similiar set up with the Gas/Electric option I would apreciatte a quick chat on the site to compare.

Thank you in advance
Brian


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Brian

All I can say is it doesn't work like that on mine- which is a Truma system. The electric and gas heating is quite separate, although the 12 volt fan is required for the blown air of course, whether the actual heating is via gas or electric.

Is that what you mean by having both gas and electric switched on at once - the fan switch is housed on top of the heater body and looks as if it might be part of the gas system.

Sorry I can't help more.

Cheers


----------



## 108672 (Dec 9, 2007)

*Truma Heating*

Hi Dave

and thank you for taking the time to reply.
The heating system I have is the Truma with two control switches

The top one is the Gas control switch which that you can control the heating and water temp, in addition it has a thermostatic control adjustment in the middle of the switch that you can adjust the blow air heating from 1 to 9.

The lower switch is exactly the same as the above without the centre thermostat.

If you want to use the Gas heating everything is controlled from the top switch, which is fair enough.

However if you have an electric hook up and want to run the water or heating through the electric option. One would have thought you would just use the bottom electric switch. However if select what ever option on the bottom electric switch, nothing happens until you switch the top Gas switch on as well.
You can select any option at all on the top with the top gas switch, just as long as its not in the off position the electric control then lights up.

It may be that this is correct way it works?
I just thought I may be using gas as well as electric and thats defeating the purpose

Hope this makes some sense?

regards
Brian


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

Click on this link for Truma instructions. Failing that, phone the technichal team at Truma UK. They are very good people to deal with.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-38161-truma.html

Russell


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Hi Brian
What type of heating/hot water system do you have in your van ? if it is the Truma C 6002 EH, then you should be able to have the heating on using EHU only.
If it is the Truma C 6002 it is gas only for the heating.
Charlie


----------



## 108672 (Dec 9, 2007)

Charlie

You may have just answered the question

I will check it in the morning - Thank you very much

regards
Brian


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

*heating*

Mine is like yours I think, Thesa are decieving,
One knob is onlya power selction switch, while the other actualy controls the systems, hope that is clear enough.
Cheers Don


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

Sorry not to clear on last post, had to go, company.
There are 2 controls with the same symbols, they mean something different on each control, on one they mean electric, gas hi or low, or both,
on the other they mean heating, hot water hi low or both.
I was in heating for years and would never have sold controls so vaigly marked, we would have been back all the while to explain.
Cheers Don


----------



## 101820 (Nov 17, 2006)

Hi Charlie

You are right, there are two controls.

The first one (one with thermostat) controls water temp or heating.

Top position 60C water, second one down 40C hot water, middle position off.

First one down heating temp via stat, next one down 60Chot water plus heating.

The second control changes the power supplied.

Top position 2kw electric, second one down 1kw electric.

Middle position gas only, first down gas and 1kw electric, second down gas and 2kw electric. This is then full power giving up to nearly 8kw with gas at full and 2kw electric as well.

Hope this helps.

David


----------

